# New Cichlid setup



## theplatypus (Feb 28, 2005)

Hello,

I'm in hte process of setting up a new tank. I've kept cichlids in the past with great success. My goa this time aroundl is a combination of one area containing a rocky substrate with caves,nooks and outcroppings and another area consisting of a sand substrate with shells and a few plants. I would like to stick to the smaller cichlids of Lake Tangayika. I've put together a few species that I would like to keep any thoughts, comments and constructive criticism is greatly appreciated. 

Its a 40 gallon. I've got someJava Fern in the sand area. I've got my eye open looking for these fish.

Eretmodus cyanosticus
lamprologus caudounctatus
Telmatochromis
'Lamprologus' multifasciatus

Does this sound like a good setup? Feel free to suggest any other smaller species that would work here. Myabe smaller open water?


thanks


----------



## mk_ultra (Feb 26, 2005)

The gobies have a very different diet then your other guys. the are strict vegans. treat them like Tropheus. The other 3 are shellies. IMO you are going to have a lot of happenings on the bottom of your tank. this may seem good with a squat tank like a 40breeder( I assume breeder).
You don't want anything out of the shell bed?


----------



## X-Pande-R (Feb 15, 2005)

I have a 5 yellow labs,3 solusi and 2 rusty setup.Looks great works great.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i think it sounds good!


----------

